# Local Caught Fish/fillets



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I do a lot of fishing and obviously a lot of filleting fish, but for some reason I've always avoided feeding any of it to my Ps. What do you guys think about feeding your Ps the fillets from your catch?

I'm not talking about going out and catching a bluegill and just tossing it in the tank whole, I'm more talking about filleting the fish and then freezing the pieces first.

Don't you think that freezing the fillets would kill any parasites that might be in the fillets?

Anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I started a similar thread a while back.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198520-lake-fish/page__p__2667308__fromsearch__1#entry2667308


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

so did I....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202323-healthy-and-free-piranha-food/


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Freezing fish/fllets won't kill all parasites. I NEVER feed local wild caught fish. Least goldfish, minnows ect can be treated & usually are when they're shipped from place to place or by the place they're sold. Imo it be same as getting driftwood from a local river or lake n just tossing it in your tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Freezing does kill plenty of parasites and bacteria.....

I do it..


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I don't risk it either. Not worth it if it causes problems


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

don't listen to these guys.

I may not be an experienced Piranha keeper, but the issue is about bacterial and parasidic survival in frozen foods.

just like when you boil water for 5 minutes, freezing and especially freezing over night will kill anything harmful to your piranhas within a biological topic.

Different pollutants will still be within the meat, but (and I have sources) NOT biological parasites.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

A sushi restaurant even can't serve sushi unless it has been frozen to like -200F. Wild caught fish carry parasites, worms and disease... forget about it. If you wouldn't eat it raw your fish probably shouldn't either...


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

When i had my mixed pygo schoal years ago i used to go snapper fishing for my P's food. just scale the fish filet and freeze If the fish you catch gills are healthy bright red color it will be fine..i never had a problem..the real tiny snapper i used to throw in whole never had a problem either peace


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Why risk it ???


----------



## bamffish (Jan 24, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I do a lot of fishing and obviously a lot of filleting fish, but for some reason I've always avoided feeding any of it to my Ps. What do you guys think about feeding your Ps the fillets from your catch?
> 
> I'm not talking about going out and catching a bluegill and just tossing it in the tank whole, I'm more talking about filleting the fish and then freezing the pieces first.
> 
> ...


what about silversides they are whole frozen fish that my ps love. i wouldnt eat one of those but there still great food for fish. freezing food will kill almost all of the larger parasites and protozoa present in a raw fish. i think there are a few there are a few certain things freezing dosnt kill if i remember correctly from a book i read a while back. i think it would be fine, but at the same time i agree with the above post.....why risk it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i havent done this for ages. but i did do it with my original 4 natts i had. someone mentioned above freezing over night. thats exactly what i did. back then i had it in mind that piranha in the wild often eat rotting and already dead corpses of animals. they are the river systems cleaners if you will. i still froze to kill off any would-be bacteria. my only problem is, around me, i live in cleveland. there might be harmful chemicals that fish ingest over a lifetime that taint their nutritional value. im not sure if its true or not, but its something i thought about and ended up stopping the practice. 
as also stated above, i didnt want to risk it.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Central said:


> i havent done this for ages. but i did do it with my original 4 natts i had. someone mentioned above freezing over night. thats exactly what i did. back then i had it in mind that piranha in the wild often eat rotting and already dead corpses of animals. they are the river systems cleaners if you will. i still froze to kill off any would-be bacteria. my only problem is, around me, i live in cleveland. there might be harmful chemicals that fish ingest over a lifetime that taint their nutritional value. im not sure if its true or not, but its something i thought about and ended up stopping the practice.
> as also stated above, i didnt want to risk it.


Good Point... Mercury and other contaminants are common in northern waters.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Consider the water sources you're getting the fish from, splash a little common sense ie: freeze and/or boil and you'll be fine. Yes it will even work for locally gathered driftwood, since that was brought up like it was just "crazy" to do so. I understand the cautiousness, makes sense to point but no need to think of it as adding battery acid to your tank hoping it will work out.














FYI I've fed locally caught perch,bass,walleye and good size panners FOR YEARS- no issues. Be smart and use your head and don't make things more complicated than they are.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think its a great , as long as you freeze the chunks i wouldnt worry about parasites and such.. its actually fresher than store bout fillets/tilapia


----------

